# Weights for Catfish Rigs



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Where can I find the flat style weights that I see on most Flathead rigs? All we seem to have in Tallahassee stores including our west marine are egg sinkers and triagle weights....they work but I keep noticing the flat weights as the weight of choice. Thanks everyone


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

don't know about flat sinkers but I use pyramid sinkers in current and they work good for holding the bait in place and not rolling like an egg sinker tends to.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Most serious catfishermen pour their own.Get a mold off the internet(E-bay),Do-it makes a good one,Go to a tire store and buy a bucket full of old tire weights for 5 or 10 dollars and melt em down. A whole heck of a lot cheaper that way!


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

haha sounds like a plan.....thanks


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

i seen some casting molds on craigslist if i remember correctly about a week ago cant remember what kind they where.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah it'll cost ya an arm and a leg buying weights and they can be hard to find. Molds are the way to go!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

firespan1 said:


> Most serious catfishermen pour their own.Get a mold off the internet(E-bay),Do-it makes a good one,Go to a tire store and buy a bucket full of old tire weights for 5 or 10 dollars and melt em down. A whole heck of a lot cheaper that way!


Well i guess "serious" catfisherman do it this way but I park at walmart walk in and get what I need for a serious night of catfishing by the time you'll get done heating up the bunson burner....


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*serious*



jcoss15 said:


> Well i guess "serious" catfisherman do it this way but I park at walmart walk in and get what I need for a serious night of catfishing by the time you'll get done heating up the bunson burner....


 Wow, you da man!


----------



## slabhunter (Jan 21, 2012)

Your solution is only a few clicks away: http://www.sinkerman.com/

And for most all of your Catfishing tackle needs:

www.catfish1.com

Free to join, scroll down to the Sponsor's Forum and always check out the Cheap$Deals Forum.


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks slabhunter....that site looks like it has it all! hopefully we will embark on yet another flathead trip soon and this time maybe be prepared to film it better than last trip


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

most cat-fisherman get their tackle from here.

25 no roll sinkers for 7 bucks

http://www.bottomdwellerstackle.com/


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> most cat-fisherman get their tackle from here.
> 
> 25 no roll sinkers for 7 bucks
> 
> http://www.bottomdwellerstackle.com/


awesome site man...thanks, got to get me some of those "no snags"


----------

